# Großlibellenlarve?



## StefanRP (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
hab vorhin mal versucht ein Bild zu knipsen, leider nur mit Standartobjektiv.

Ob jemand weiß um welche Libellenlarve es sich hier handeln könnte und in welchem Stadium sie sich befindet?


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Großlibellenlarve?*

http://www.libellenwissen.de/tag/libellenlarven-bestimmen


----------



## StefanRP (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Großlibellenlarve?*

DAnke!!


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Großlibellenlarve?*

Hallo Stefan, 

behalte sie schön im Auge. Dem Anschein nach ist sie bereits dabei ihre Atmung von Wasser auf Luft umzustellen. Sie wird vermutlich innerhalb der nächsten 2-3 Tage schlüpfen. Die sich auf dem Rücken befindlichen, bereits groß ausgebildeten Flügelscheiden, sprechen auch für das letzte Larvenstadium.

Meines Erachtens nach eine Larve aus der großen Familie der Segellibellen. /__ Plattbauch,__ Vierfleck, Blaupfeil so in dieser Richtung)


LG Andreas


----------



## StefanRP (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Großlibellenlarve?*

Verläßt sie in der Phase das Wasser und bleibt an einem Ort?
Ich würde das ja gerne für eine Zeitrafferaufnahme fotografieren.


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Großlibellenlarve?*

Hallo Stefan, 

ja, sie verlässt das Wasser und verankert an sich an einem geeigneten Substrat, meist an Schilfhalmen , __ Binsen,__ Seggen, Gras, aber auch an Sträuchern oder Bäumen in der unmittelbaren Umgebung oder gar direkt über dem Wasser. Mehr Infos über den Schlupf von __ Libellen kannst du meiner HP entnehmen: http://www.libellenwissen.de/wissen/dokumentation/libellenschlupf-metamorphose 


LG Andreas


----------



## danyvet (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Großlibellenlarve?*

Großartige HP!!

 Ist die neu?


----------



## StefanRP (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Großlibellenlarve?*

JA die HP ist einzigartig !


----------

